# Fur the More 2016



## GeekRaptor (Aug 12, 2015)

Is anyone going?


----------



## Yuukari (Feb 22, 2016)

I will be attending! Should be a fun time this year :3


----------



## hekktichusky (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm goin! Holla!


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll be there!


----------



## hekktichusky (Feb 22, 2016)

Dragoneer said:


> I'll be there!



And you were there last year haha! You gave me a FA lanyard


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 22, 2016)

Am I going? AM I GOING? HELL YEA!
Fur The 'More 2016 hype!


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

Yep, both me and my mate are gonna be there again. Booked the room last night, and can't wait to hop the train down there!

Any word on how big it'll be this year? I noted the vendor's area is full, though there din't seem to be as many events, but maybe I just didn't click the right calendar thingy.

No fursuits yet, but I have some plans in mind for both a skunk, and a fossa, an animal I've become very fond of, and an alternate fursona I've been developing.


----------



## pardonmewhileisquee (Mar 21, 2016)

Heya Furries. I am pardonmewhileIsquee on FA, Also known as Thedragonmommy on Etsy. I am pre-registered for the con. My roomies fell through on me and I need a spot in a room. If anyone has room in their hotel for an artist bunny please let me know. Also please let me know how much for the hotel for Friday night and sat night. If you have the room for thurs night i will certainly be in for that as well. I am on gtalk all the time at donewithallthedrama@gmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, this is coming right up! Anyone else gonna be there? Me and my mate are gonna get there Friday night, and stay Fri/Sat,hang out Sunday a bit, then hop the train back to Baltimore. If any Baltimore/Maryland/DC/NOVA furs wanna meet and hang out, give a holler. Would love to meet some local furs. There don't seem to really be any, in Baltimore City despite how big it is, so I'm kinda curious about that in particular.


----------



## pardonmewhileisquee (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll be there setting up in artist alley.


----------



## Simo (Apr 10, 2016)

Phew! This has been a lot of fun. Gonna hit one last panel on making 'plush-suits', and then catch the train home. Went to a ton of panels of fur-suit making, got a tad drunk, got lots of hugs, and even met a boy who tried on my rubber puppy suit, to see how it felt and all...so that was fun! No out and out wild sex orgies, but one can hope 

Looking forward to FAU on August, and wonder how bit it'll be. My mate and I are gonna start trying to make a suit...not sure if we'll have anything by then, and we'll be starting from square one, but maybe...really hoping to become fursuiters, me as a skunk, my mate as a mongoose.


----------

